
Disney's Crazy New Tech Brings Coloring Books to Life - radley
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3051895/disneys-crazy-new-tech-brings-coloring-books-to-life
======
Chefkoochooloo
Cool technology, but what do you do with the character once it is digital? It
would inspire more creativity if maybe once kids uploaded their characters
they could create a story or something along those lines.

